# Quick Spinnfix



## Hecht100+ (29. Januar 2020)

1. Ich bin nicht der, der sich dieses Forum gewünscht hat. Trotzdem fange ich mal mit einem Bericht an.


Letztes Jahr ist bei mir eine DAM Spinnfix eingetroffen. Auf Grund ihrer Schwergängigkeit habe ich sie erst einmal geöffnet und war entsetzt, das Fett war höchstwahrscheinlich noch das erste gewesen. Sie ist wohl Baujahr 1959, wiegt ca. 200 Gramm und ist nur als Linkshandrolle zu benutzen. Der Rücklaufsperrenknopf ist zum Schieben und saß total fest. Ansonsten ist sie eine kleine leichte Rolle, die auseinander genommen wurde und gründlich gereinigt wurde. Ich füge noch ein paar Fotos bei.






(zerlegte Rolle )






(defektes Ritzel, Zähne oben rechts )



Die Feder von der Rücklaufsperre war am oberen Ende so dünn, das sie abgebrochen war. So mußte ich dann bei der Feder ein neues Auge biegen. Die Sicherungsschraube war leider nur noch als Rest in dem Antriebskegelradbolzen vorhanden, ich habe ihn dann ausgebohrt und ein normales 3 mm Gewinde geschnitten, so das jetzt eine normale Schraube drin passt. Viel schlimmer war eigentlich, das an der Stelle, wo sich das Antriebskegelrad mit dem Kegelrad des Flansches berührten, 3 Zähne durch Korrosion doch schon erheblich aboxidiert waren. Sie sind zwar noch vorhanden, aber eben kleiner als der Rest. Ich habe dann die ganzen Korrosionsreste aus dem Gehäuse entfernt.





( korrodiertes Gehäuse )
	

		
			
		

		
	





( Deckel ohne Rücksperrfeder )

Und nun habe ich die defekten Zähne mit "Flüssigmetall" überzogen, dann das Ritzelrad im Backofen gehärtet und werde dann mit einer Schlüsselfeile versuchen,  die Ritzelzähne neu zu schleifen.




(Flüssigmetall unten auf dem Ritzelrad )

Da beim ersten Schleifen es nicht wie in meinem Sinne war, habe ich dann noch einmal Flüssigmetall aufgetragen, dann das ganze ca.7 Min. aushärten lassen und dann das Ritzel in die Rolle eingelegt und mit der Hand gegen das Spulenritzel gedrückt. So ist dann der Abdruck des gegenüber liegenden Ritzels in den Klebstoff eingedrückt worden. so habe ich jetzt einen Anhaltspunkt zum weiterschleifen.





( Flüssigmetall mit eingedrücktem Gegenritzelspuren, oben auf dem Ritzelrad )

Auch dieser Versuch hat nicht so ganz geklappt. Ich dachte, das ich euch jetzt das fertige Ergebnis zeigen könnte, leider nicht. Aber ich stelle diesen Thread jetzt erst einmal Online, da ich keine Lust habe, das ganze noch mal zu verfassen.


----------



## Jason (29. Januar 2020)

Glückwunsch zur Spinnfix. Eins muss man dir lassen, Ideen hast du. Wünsche dir viel Glück, dass du das Ritzel wieder ganz kriegst. Wird nicht einfach sein. Falls nicht muss Ersatz her. Und das wird auch nicht einfach sein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Januar 2020)

Teil 2. DAM Spinnfix

Nachdem ich es 3 Mal mit Flüssigmetall versucht hatte, die Zähne des Ritzels wieder herzustellen, habe ich dann auf Plan B umgestellt. Ich habe die gesamten Zähne des Ritzels nachgeschliffen mit einem Dremel. Danach wurde dann das Ritzel oben wieder begradigt und zum Probieren wieder mal in die Rolle eingebaut. Dabei stellte sich heraus, das ich nicht alle Zähne gleichmäßig tief nachgeschliffen hatte. Also das ganze noch mal von vorne.






( Nachgeschliffenes Ritzel )

Dann mußte ich noch eine passende Unterlegscheibe finden, die fand sich dann beim Wasser und Heizungsersatzteilkoffer, eine schöne Fibrescheibe mußte ich in der Mitte etwas erweitern und dann habe ich sie auf die Kurbelachse gesteckt. Es ist die Stelle mit den defekten Stellen noch minimal spürbar, doch es ist kein Vergleich mehr mit dem Zustand vor der Reparatur.






( Fibrescheibe als Ausgleich für abgeschliffenes Material )

Und so ist sie jetzt soweit, das ich sie zum Stippen an einer alten Matchrute wieder verwenden kann, bis 5kg Fischgewicht traue ich ihr alles zu. 

Ich würde euch jetzt noch gerne Fotos der fertigen Rolle zeigen, aber die lassen sich im Moment nicht hochladen.


----------



## geomas (29. Januar 2020)

Tolles Projekt und Hut ab! vor Deinen handwerklichen Fähigkeiten.
Mögen ein paar an der 5kg-Klasse kratzende Fische die Spinnfix austesten!


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Januar 2020)

Teil 3









Und da ist sie, 61 Jahre jung und besser in Schuß als ich..

Und neue Schnur wird sie auch noch bekommen.


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2020)

Das nach 64 Jahren und offensichtlich davon vielen Jahren im Einsatz, überhaupt noch etwas übrig ist, ist aller Bewunderung wert!


----------



## zokker (29. Januar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> ...
> Und neue Schnur wird sie auch noch bekommen.


Meinst die geht nicht noch. Die sieht doch noch gut aus.

haste toll gemacht,
Danke fürs zeigen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Januar 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Meinst die geht nicht noch. Die sieht doch noch gut aus.
> 
> haste toll gemacht,
> Danke fürs zeigen.


 Also sie ist nicht drahtig, aber sie ist definitiv zu dick, tippe mal auf 0,30 mm. Und vom Gefühl würde ich sagen noch Original Damyl  aus dem letzten Jahrtausend.


----------



## Jason (29. Januar 2020)

Toller Bericht. Wieder eine Rolle zum Leben erweckt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## ollidi (29. Januar 2020)

Hut ab und danke für den schönen Bericht.


----------



## Minimax (29. Januar 2020)

@Hecht100+ 
Vielen Dank für die schöne Rollenvorstellung und den Restaurationsbericht, wirklich toll gemacht,
für solche ASrtikel hat sich die neue Rubirk schon gelohnt, ich ziehe ebenfalls meinen Hut,
herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Dübel (31. Januar 2020)

Danke für den tollen Bericht! Sehr inspirierend!

Hoffentlich gibt es bald ein Bild der Rolle im Einsatz.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Februar 2020)

Spinnfix Teil 4

Heute ist dann noch eine zweite Spinnfix gekommen, diesmal das Modell 225/II. Sie hat ein anderes Gehäuse, eine andere Farbzusammensetzung, die Kurbel wurde auch verändert. sie ist in diesem Auslieferungsstand zwischen 1960 und 1962 verkauft worden. Technisch hat sich die Übersetzung geändert, die alte Spinnfix hattte eine Übersetzung von 1 : 3,2, diese Serie hat eine Übersetzung von 1 : 2,9 Sie hat eine Schnurfassung lt. Katalog von90 mtr. 0,35 mm Schnur und wiegt ca. 280 gramm. Im Gegensatz zum Vorgängermodell ist ihr Ritzelrad des Kegelradgetriebes jetzt aus Kunststoff. Der Katalogpreis für die Rolle war damals 19,80 DM. 
	

		
			
		

		
	
















( Ritzelrad des Kegelradgetriebes aus Kunststoff )


----------



## Jason (8. Februar 2020)

@Hecht100+ Bekommt sie auch wieder eine Lackierung?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Februar 2020)

@jason 1 
Nein, die bleibt so wie sie ist und wird noch mal gründlich konserviert und dann darf sie sich in der Vitrine ein schoenes Leben machen. 
Sie kam heute mit der Shakespeare 2602 und der ABU  Abumatik 200 bei mir an. Sie waren schön in handgenaehten Stoffbeutel verpackt und auch noch mit kleinen Anbindzetteln beschriftet. Da hatte sich der Vorbesitzer echt Mühe gegeben. Die beiden Kapselrollen sind in einem sehr guten Zustand, die ABU fast wie neu, die Spinnfix ist gebraucht. Sie hat übrigens den gleichen Griff wie deine Junior, mußte dann damals wohl aus Einsparungsgruenden so gemacht worden sein.


----------

